# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Dream Application

## vector1327

What if you could blink and then all the sudden be somewhere else. (real life teleportation) but of course time has passed by.  it would be more of skipping the travel aspects of life. dream yourself where u want to go. ive succeeded in this twice.

----------


## Baron Samedi

tell us more about it

----------


## Sigurd

I agree with nomad, I'd wanna hear more of it.

----------

